# Anesthetic twice in 1 year



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby had a dental a few months ago. I think it was in April. 

She recently saw an eye specialist and he suggested she get the eye surgery to correct the entropian in her eyes. And during that surgery, she will also be getting her soft palate fixed to help her breathe better. 

Surgeon wants to do the surgery ASAP, but since she was already under in April, I told him I want to wait until the end of the year. 

Is November long enough between anaesthetics for Ruby to be put under again, or is it just too soon? She really does need these surgeries but I don't want to stress out her body and risk her health and life.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kat, please don't wait. entropion is painful to a dog. the eyelashes on the lower lid brush up against the cornea every time she blinks.

bubba had the same thing. he lost 20% of his vision because it could have been taken care of when he was younger, but we didn't get him until he was two. 

the soft palate, eminently fixable, is also something i would not wait to do.....if she is having trouble breathing, especially.

you have the tools and knowledge to support her immune system before and after surgery......you could start now and do the surgery this month or next.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

For both of these surgeries is it best to do it with a laser over a scalpel?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

honestly, i can't answer that one, kat....we had bubba's eyes done surgically. he had two conditions, one of which was entropion....

we also roto rootered his nose so he could breathe....he was barely getting air, causing a barrel chest as the diaphragm expands to try to get air into the lungs.

he did not have a soft palate problem, so i can't say anything about that, either. i do know that dogs who have had it fixed are ever so much better off.

but laser vs. scalpel.....maybe see if you can find a group on FB or on the internet of people who have been through this.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I emailed the surgeon to ask him what he uses for the eye surgery, and what would be done with the palate. Rubys nostrils are pretty good so I don't think she needs them done. It's more so the soft palate, her nose gets runny after being out on a long walk which is one of the indications of an elongated soft palate. And especially in the summer time she reverse sneezes more frequently. My poor girl


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the good news is it can be fixed....once bubba was operated on, he was great. whilst we cannot restore what he lost, we know it's not coming back.

when they operate on the soft palate, your surgeon could look at her nose and just make sure it's nice and open.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yah she's only lost about 4% vision in her right eye, so I did catch it really early. Surgeon said he wishes more people would notice their dogs eyes sooner, he usually doesn't see them until half their vision is gone, or complete blindness.


----------

